# Drehstrommotor defekt, Ersatz gesucht



## alicio (11 Februar 2014)

Hallo

hab ne Hebebühne in der Garage für Hobbyreparaturen und nun ist einer der beiden Drehstrommotoren defekt.






Wenn ich jetzt nach einen Ersatz suche, würde ein 3KW 1400U/min und 380V auch laufen?
Warum ich frage, auf den Schild steht 1390U/min und 400V.

Muss ich auf irgendwas besonderes achten jetzt außer die Flanschmaße?

Gruß
alicio


----------



## Larzerus (11 Februar 2014)

Bitte such dir ne Elektrofachkraft um den Motor zu wechseln !!!


----------



## alicio (11 Februar 2014)

Das Einbauen selber wird eine Elektrofachkraft machen.
Ich will aber einen gebrauchten Motor kaufen und muss wissen auf was ich achten soll.
danke


----------



## Larzerus (11 Februar 2014)

Dann soll der am besten auch den Motor kaufen. Motoren dimensionieren kann echt ne Komplexe Aufgabe sein. 
Dein Motor scheint zwar ein absolutes Standardmodel zu sein. Aber bei deiner Anwendung brauchst du schon 2 Modelle mit gleicher Drehzahl und Drehmoment.

Was hat den der alte Motor eigentlich?
Vielleicht kann man den noch mal reparieren. 
Was dann sogar günstiger sein könnte.


----------



## alicio (11 Februar 2014)

Der Elektronik Fritze will mir einen teuren andrehen.
Ich hab gesagt ich besorg einen günstigen gebrauchten.

Was genau defekt ist weiß ich nicht.
Reparatur soll mindestens 380€ kosten.
Neu 500€.

Einen Gebrauchten gibts für 80€.


----------



## Larzerus (11 Februar 2014)

Also ich weis ja nicht wo du 3KW Motoren für 80€ bekommst.
Aber das klingt nicht nach einer Quelle bei der du auch noch wünsche zwecks Leistung, Drehmoment, Strom, Leistungsfaktor, Drehzahl, Spannung äußern kannst.
Denn alle diese Parameter müssen deinem Original entsprechen.


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2014)

Wenn dein Ersatzmotor die selbe Drehzahl hat, dann ist es kein echtes Problem.
Sollten die Drehzahlen bei Belastung wegen cos phi auseinander laufen, dann wird das Auto etwas schief auf der Bühne stehen.
Da aber meist eine Gewindespindel angetrieben wird, ist der Unterschied wohl eher klein.

Also du musst nicht unnötig viel Geld für einen Ersatzmotor ausgeben


bike


----------



## alicio (11 Februar 2014)

Hallo

habs heute zu einen Fachreparaturladen gebracht.
Der sagte das wäre ein Sondermodell und kein genormter Motor.
Er würde mir den für 150€ reparieren.

Sah ziemlich zerschossen aus von innen.
Der bekommt nun ne neue Wicklung.


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2014)

Wenn der Motor überholt wird, dann klappt es auch für die Zukunft.
Bei meiner Hebebühne passen zum Glück Normmotoren.

Viel Erfolg 


bike


----------



## alicio (11 Februar 2014)

Freitag soll er fertig sein.
Ich werd berichten!


----------



## alicio (15 Februar 2014)

Motor läuft wieder!
Was aber nicht läuft ist die Hebebühne weil ein Schutzschalter platt ist laut Elektroniker.
Woher kriege ich nun diesen Schutzschalter, siehe Bild




Wenn ich die Nummer eingebe kommen nur englische Seiten bei google.
Oder tuts auch ein anderer?


----------



## acid (15 Februar 2014)

Ähm, das auf dem Foto ist ein Schütz und kein Motorschutzschalter?
Ist jetzt ein Motorschutz kaputt oder dieser Schütz auf dem Foto?


----------



## MSB (15 Februar 2014)

Im Prinzip, hängt von der Spulenspannung ab,
bekommst du sowas ab Lager beim nächstbesten Elektrogroßhändler.

Das ist ein ordinärer 4kw Schütz,
und wahrlich nichts spezielles.
In DE gängiger wäre Eaton, Siemens, evtl. noch ABB.

Sollte für deinen sog. Elektroniker aber eigentlich kein Thema sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alicio (15 Februar 2014)

Ich war nicht dabei als der Elektroniker da war und hab das Bild von einem Freund bekommen der daneben stand.
Der Elektroniker scheint ein Volldepp zu sein weil er sich per Telefon einweisen ließ wie man alles anschließt.

Also einfach nach 4kw Schütz suchen bei Conrad z.b.?


----------



## acid (15 Februar 2014)

Ja, du brauchst einen normalen 4kW Schütz, wichtig ist nur die Steuerspannung (Spulenspannung), diese muss passen (Also 230VAC, 24VDC, usw). Wenn der Kontakt 13-14 am Schütz belegt ist, dann musst du darauf achten, dass der neue Schütz auch einen Schließerkontakt hat, die gibts nämlich auch mit Öffner.


----------



## MSB (15 Februar 2014)

alicio schrieb:


> Also einfach nach 4kw Schütz suchen bei Conrad z.b.?


Genau so, sehr wichtig ist aber noch die Spulenspannung, die muss passen,
diese steht auf dem Schütz irgendwo im Bereich der Anschlüsse A1 bzw A2.

Wobei da vielleicht noch mal jemand hinschauen sollte,
der sich mit sowas auskennt, wenn der sich selbst einen Schütz hat erklären lassen müssen ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2014)

alicio schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei als der Elektroniker da war und hab das Bild von einem Freund bekommen der daneben stand.
> Der Elektroniker scheint ein Volldepp zu sein weil er sich per Telefon einweisen ließ wie man alles anschließt.
> 
> Also einfach nach 4kw Schütz suchen bei Conrad z.b.?



Also: wenn Ihr noch ne Weile leben wollt, holt Euch jemanden, der Ahnung hat. Nen einigermaßen fähigen Elektriker sollte man in Deutschland eigentlich an jeder Ecke finden.

Sicherlich bekommt Ihr das auch selbst so hingebastelt, dass es wieder läuft. Die Frage ist nur, welchen Misst hab Ihr dabei gebaut, der irgendwann mal jemandem die Gesundheit kostet...

Gruß.


----------



## Binatone (15 Februar 2014)

Hebebühnen haben einige Sicherheitsvorschriften zu erfüllen.
Die meisten davon werden elektrisch realisiert.

Da sollte man nicht einfach nur sehen, das die Bühne auf und ab fährt, sondern auch eine mögliche Überlastung oder den Ausfall eines Endschalters mal prüfen.
Ebenso kann es sein, das einer der Motoren nicht dreht, der andere aber munter weiterläuft.

Direkt nach der Instandsetzung ist man aufmerksam, keine Frage.
Da merkt man direkt, wenn was nicht stimmt.

Nach einigen Jahren aber fährt man in Gedanken die Bühne hoch und telefoniert nebenbei oder ist sonstwie abgelenkt.
Die Bühne läuft schief, weil eine der serien-Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht greift, was noch nichtmal mutwillig passiert sein muss.

Auto fällt runter, ist bekanntlich etwas schwerer als Du das Du es festhalten kannst.... Game Over


Mach das alles original, dann ist es in Ordnung, sonst hast womöglich eines Tages ein Problem, was alle anderen Deiner Probleme weit in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## MSB (15 Februar 2014)

Binatone schrieb:


> Mach das alles original, dann ist es in Ordnung, sonst hast womöglich eines Tages ein Problem, was alle anderen Deiner Probleme weit in den Schatten stellt.


Ich gebe recht, das man den ganzen Kladradatsch evtl. mal kontrolliert prüfen sollte, aber wg. eines Schützes muss man jetzt sicherlich, auch bei einer Hebebühne, kein Drama machen.
Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, das diese Hebebühne "das Modell 08/15" überhaupt 2 Antriebe hat.

Abgesehen davon, lautet die Empfehlung aber immer noch, das sich das mal jemand mit Sachverstand anschauen sollte, ein Elektricker der nicht mal einen Schütz kennt, ist dafür definitiv nicht qualifiziert, und insofern ist auch die Diagnose wohl eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 190B (15 Februar 2014)

Binatone schrieb:


> Direkt nach der Instandsetzung ist man aufmerksam, keine Frage.
> Da merkt man direkt, wenn was nicht stimmt.
> 
> Nach einigen Jahren aber fährt man in Gedanken die Bühne hoch und telefoniert nebenbei oder ist sonstwie abgelenkt.
> Die Bühne läuft schief, weil eine der serien-Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht greift, was noch nichtmal mutwillig passiert sein muss.



Und das kann mit Originalteilen nicht passieren? Wenn man diese Tätigkeit (Bühne rauf- bzw. runterfährt) sollte man immer konzentriert dabei sein und das Objekt der Begierde im Auge haben, wie ein "normaler" Maschinenführer. Der muß auch mit seinen Sinnen dabei sein.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2014)

Binatone schrieb:


> Hebebühnen haben einige Sicherheitsvorschriften zu erfüllen.
> Die meisten davon werden elektrisch realisiert.
> 
> Da sollte man nicht einfach nur sehen, das die Bühne auf und ab fährt, sondern auch eine mögliche Überlastung oder den Ausfall eines Endschalters mal prüfen.
> ...



Ein anderer Schütz verursacht die von dir beschrieben Probleme? 
Also meine Hebebühne hat eine normale Zweihandbedienung.
Keinerlei Überwachung, dass beide Antrieb wirklich drehen.
Man kann jedes technische Teil zu einem Sicherheitsrisko wie bei einem  Atomkraftwerk aufblasen. 


bike


----------



## MSB (15 Februar 2014)

P.S. Noch als Bemerkung am Rande, und zur Hochwertigkeit dieser Klappertechnik
Dein Motor hat 8,5A Nennstrom, ein üblicher 4kW Schütz aber "nur" 9A AC-3 Nennstrom, so auch dieser GE Schütz.
Daraus folgt: Da eine Hebebühne auch gerne mal im Tippbetrieb "Centimeterweise" gefahren wird, heißt das schlicht, das der Schütz auf jeden Fall eine mehr oder weniger Bewusst eingebaute Schwachstelle ist.

Tipp:
Wenn du den Schütz schon tauschst, dann bau einen 5,5 oder vielleicht sogar 7,5kW Schütz ein, je nachdem was von der Baugröße her halt rein passt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## alicio (15 Februar 2014)

Ich werd den Elektroniker mit Sicherheit nicht mehr an der Anlage arbeiten lassen.
Ich weiß ja nichtmals ob es wirklich am Schütz liegt, so einem Anfänger kann man nicht trauen, werde es aber trotzdem Sicherheitshalber kaufen wenn der neue Elektroniker kommt damit das ganze endlich funktioniert.


----------



## Binatone (15 Februar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ein anderer Schütz verursacht die von dir beschrieben Probleme?
> 
> bike




Nein, ein anderes Schütz nicht, WENN man dabei beachtet, das dort die Hilfskontakte, so sie denn VORHER und ORIGINAL angeklemmt waren, auch wieder genauso angeschlossen werden.

Ich hab auch schon ne Bühne gesehen, die mit einer Art SPS gesteuert wird.
An den Spindeln sind Zahnräder mit etwa 30 Zähnen, an denen Induktiv-Sensoren verbaut wurden.

Es wird also nicht nur überwacht, OB die Spindel sich dreht, sondern auch noch wie schnell.
Fährt die Bühne von ganz unten nach ganz oben, setzt die eine Spindel zwischendurch 2-3 mal aus (knappe Sekunde) , um die Gleichlaufschwankungen auszugleichen


Richtig, man kanns übertreiben, klare Sache.

Aber es gibt nunmal viele Wege nach Rom.

Der eine Hersteller verbindet einfach beide Spindeln mechanisch, dann braucht er nicht alles elektrisch zu überwachen.
der andere Hersteller macht halt alles elektronisch, und spart sich die Mechanik.
Wieder andere, vergleichen die beiden Hubgerüste mittels Seilzügen in der Höhe und wenn da eine Seite zu schnell kommt, erkennt das nen Schalter, und das entsprechende Schütz wird so lange geöffnet, bis es wieder passt.

Aber ganz Ohne??

Nur mit sehr viel Vorsicht 

Und wenn man so ne Kiste dann halt einfach umbaut, ohne sich mal Gedanken zu machen und man legt solche Schutzeinrichtungen dabei unwissentlich still, weil "Ey, läuft wieder, lass gehen !",  sollte man wenigstens hier einfach mal auf die Gefahren hinweisen!


----------



## alicio (23 Februar 2014)

Hab die beiden Schütze überprüfen lassen und die sind NICHT defekt.
Also hab ich einen anderen Elektroniker geholt und der hat mir alle angeschlossen aber es hapert bei der Einstellung.
Die Arme gehen nach ganz unten oder oben, aber die Motoren hören nicht auf zudrehen.
Irgendwas muss da eingestellt werden wovon dieser Elektroniker wiederum keine Ahnung hat.




Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## acid (23 Februar 2014)

Ja, hol dir endlich jemanden der Ahnung von den Dingern hat bevor was passiert... Deine "Elektroniker" sind ja offensichtlich nicht mit Kompetenz gesegnet.


----------



## -V- (23 Februar 2014)

alicio schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Hast du schon daran gedacht mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufzunehmen?


----------



## bike (23 Februar 2014)

Langsam sollte sich jemand um das Teil kümmern, der sich auskennt.
Denn wenn ich sehe, dass eine Steuerplatine verbaut ist, dann ist das Teil schon etwas moderner.



bike


----------



## Gunter Mund (6 März 2014)

Also ich habe wie bike eine Hebebühne mit normaler Zweihandbedienung und fahre sehr gut damit. Kann mich auch in den übrigen Punkten an diesen Post anschließen. Solange es meine Anforderungen, die ich an allgemeine Zuverlässigkeit lege, erfüllt, lasse ich das Ding in Ruhe. Never touch a running system.


----------



## alicio (7 März 2014)

Die Hebebühne steht in Dortmund und muss unbedingt richtig eingestellt werden.
Ich weiß garnicht nach was ich Googlen soll damit ich den richtigen Elektriker finde der sowas kann.


----------



## MSB (7 März 2014)

Du brauchst zunächst mal ein entsprechendes Service-Handbuch.
Dieses wiedetum erhältst du definitiv nur vom Hersteller.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alicio (7 März 2014)

Hab ich schon.
Der unfähige Elektriker hat es trotz Anleitung nicht geschafft dass es einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## alicio (17 März 2014)

Hab inzwischen einen Fachbetrieb angerufen der Hebebühnen verkauft und installiert.
Hab die Symptome geschildert und der Typ meinte es liegt wahrscheinlich an den beiden Potentiometer pro Säule die defekt sein könnten.
Originale kosten 200€ aber er kann die im Zubehör für 35€ besorgen.
2x35€ + 60€ Anfahrt + 60€ Stundenlohn = 190€
Das wird langsam echt zu teuer.
Wo krieg ich die beiden Dinger selbst zum kaufen?
Hebebühne ist eine Consul H354.


----------



## ducati (18 März 2014)

alicio schrieb:


> Hab die Symptome geschildert und der Typ meinte es liegt *wahrscheinlich* an den beiden Potentiometer pro Säule die defekt sein *könnten*.
> ...
> Wo krieg ich die beiden Dinger selbst zum kaufen?



Warum willst Du die Dinger kaufen, wenn Du nicht weisst, ob sie kaputt sind? Lass die Finger davon!

Wenn das so weitergeht, verbastelst Du die Anlage noch komplett, und dann kann und will und wird keiner mehr freiwillig was dran reparieren.

Bisher waren defekt: ein Motor, ein Schütz , 2 Potis... das glaubst Du doch selbst nicht...

Wenn der Fachbetrieb gut und kompetent ist, dann bestelle den zur Reparatur und Geld gibt's erst, wenns läuft...

Gruß.


----------



## -V- (18 März 2014)

alicio schrieb:


> Hab inzwischen einen Fachbetrieb angerufen der Hebebühnen verkauft und installiert.
> Hab die Symptome geschildert und der Typ meinte es liegt wahrscheinlich an den beiden Potentiometer pro Säule die defekt sein könnten.
> Originale kosten 200€ aber er kann die im Zubehör für 35€ besorgen.
> 2x35€ + 60€ Anfahrt + 60€ Stundenlohn = 190€
> ...



Ist dir eigentlich bewust, welche Konsequenzen ist hat, wenn an der Hebebühne auf Grund von deinem Gebastel mal passiert?
Ich gehe mal davon aus es handelt sich um eine Hobbywerkstatt und keinen Gewerbebertrieb.


----------



## alicio (19 März 2014)

Ich bastel nicht.
Ich kaufe und der Elektriker den ich schon bezahlt hab, soll die Dinger selbst einbauen und einstellen.


----------



## acid (19 März 2014)

Du bist dennoch der Betreiber dieser Anlage, wenn etwas passiert bist zuerst mal du beschuldigt. 

Nimm Kontakt mit dem Hersteller auf und frag diesen nach einem Servicepartner in deiner Umgebung, dieser hat entsprechendes Fachwissen um die Reparatur durchzuführen.


----------



## repök (19 März 2014)

alicio schrieb:


> Ich bastel nicht.
> Ich kaufe und der Elektriker den ich schon bezahlt hab, soll die Dinger selbst einbauen und einstellen.



ok du läst basteln. wenn dein "elektriker" nur ein wenig was drauf hat, sollte der schonmal sagen können wo der schaden liegt. 

nur gut das mein auto nie auf dieser bühne stehen wird.


----------



## bike (19 März 2014)

Habt ihr echt nichts besseres zu tun, als sinnfrei Kommentare los zulassen?
Das Thema hatten wir doch schon in dem Thread mit dem Kran und Reparatur von PLC Komponenten.

@TE: wenn eine Fachfirma da war, hat die dir ja einen Servicebericht übergeben.
Steht da: es wird vermutet....
Jeder halbwegs Elektriker kann doch mit dem Schaltplan einen Fehler messen und auch beheben.
Wenn der Fachmann ankam wie zu einem Gang zum Friseur, dann ist es kein Fachmann.
Ich würde nachfragen was das der Monteur gefunden hat und was die Reparatur kosten wird. 
Am besten nach Festpreis.


bike


----------



## MSB (20 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Habt ihr echt nichts besseres zu tun, als sinnfrei Kommentare los zulassen?
> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon in dem Thread mit dem Kran und Reparatur von PLC Komponenten.



Beim Thread mit den PLC-Komponenten war die Sachlage aber ein wenig anders.

Hier hat, so steht es da, nicht der Elektriker irgend einen Fehler gefunden,
sondern es handelt sich um eine Vermutung eines "zufällig" angerufenen Fachbetriebes, 
der das Ding, jetzt rein nach Text der oben schwarz auf weiß steht,aber noch nie gesehen hat.
Insofern ist die Frage nach einem "qualifizierten" Servicebericht wohl der sinnfreiste Kommentar,
da diese Hebebühne seit Auslieferung wohl keine qualifizierte Person mehr gesehen hat.


----------



## bike (20 März 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Hier hat, so steht es da, nicht der Elektriker irgend einen Fehler gefunden,
> sondern es handelt sich um eine Vermutung eines "zufällig" angerufenen Fachbetriebes,
> der das Ding, jetzt rein nach Text der oben schwarz auf weiß steht,aber noch nie gesehen hat.
> Insofern ist die Frage nach einem "qualifizierten" Servicebericht wohl der sinnfreiste Kommentar,
> da diese Hebebühne seit Auslieferung wohl keine qualifizierte Person mehr gesehen hat.



Wenn man Geld ausgibt und es ist Meister- oder Servicebetrieb, dann muss dieser einen Bericht erstellen.
Wenn nicht, kann das Geld zurückgefordert werden, wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung.
Außerdem hat der TE geschrieben er habe einen Techniker von einer Firma angefordert hat, die Hebebühnen verkaufen und aufbauen und Service machen.


bike


----------



## MSB (20 März 2014)

Es steht da "hat angerufen",
das Anfordern ist ja offensichtlich zu teuer.

Und wenn der Elektriker, warum sei jetzt dahingestellt,
keinen Fehler findet, dann bringt der beste Bericht nichts.

Dem TE sind ja scheinbar die 200 Euros für den Fachbetrieb zu teuer,
jetzt weiß man indirekt aber auch in welcher Preis und Qualifikationsklasse die anderen waren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (20 März 2014)

Mist, ich habe es verstanden der Typ war schon da.
Wenn die Positionsgeber defekt sind, dann müssen diese ja auch wieder abgeglichen werden.
Ob das so einfach geht wie der TE es sich vorstellt?


bike


----------

